# Dark Raptor's thread



## Dark Raptor (Aug 31, 2005)

B. albopilosum - L11






B. smithi - L9
















C. cyaneopubescens - L10











T.blondi - L4


----------



## Dark Raptor (Aug 31, 2005)

P. ornata - L8









































Feeding time ;-)


----------



## harrymaculata (Aug 31, 2005)

is that photo of you hand feeding an ornata fair play you have either bigger balls 
than anyone on here or you thick as an oak tree trunk.,
have you ever had a pokie bite i haven't but ive seen wot happens to someone from point of bite till  months down the line great t tho


----------



## aaronrefalo (Aug 31, 2005)

what said harrymaculata same hold 4 me....amazing pictures....i like your blondi..

Aaron


----------



## jw73 (Aug 31, 2005)

Beautiful pictures but I think you are crazy.


----------



## Zibi (Aug 31, 2005)

This is just an exoskeleton, not alive spider


----------



## Jmadson13 (Aug 31, 2005)

Riveting photos Raptor, bravo  :clap:


----------



## wolfpak (Aug 31, 2005)

what does the "L" stands for :?  :?


----------



## Dark Raptor (Sep 1, 2005)

harrymaculata said:
			
		

> is that photo of you hand feeding an ornata fair play you have either bigger balls
> than anyone on here or you thick as an oak tree trunk.,
> have you ever had a pokie bite i haven't but ive seen wot happens to someone from point of bite till  months down the line great t tho


If you check that pics again you will find that it was only exuvium   
I know how dangerous are these spiders... so that was small joke... as I see very succesfull 



			
				wolfpak said:
			
		

> what does the "L" stands for


In Poland we use number of molts to present age of a spider.


----------



## Dark Raptor (Sep 1, 2005)

Poecilotheria regalis   






Brachypelma albopilosum... check the abdomen  






Avicularia versicolor L4


----------



## Dark Raptor (Sep 1, 2005)

A. geniculata L3






N.coloratovillosus L5






H. "crassipes" L8
















A. versicolor L3











T.blondi L4











H. lividum L2/L3











Thanks to ImageShack for Free Image Hosting


----------



## Jmadson13 (Sep 2, 2005)

gotta love those versi's they glow. More beautiful pics


----------



## Zibi (Sep 2, 2005)

Great pix Dark. I must create my own tread


----------



## wolfpak (Sep 2, 2005)

Dark Raptor said:
			
		

> In Poland we use number of molts to present age of a spider.


so "L1" stands for first instar :?


----------



## Zibi (Sep 2, 2005)

eggs with legs - nimph II - L1 - L2
But not everybody in Poland is using that.


----------



## BakuBak (Sep 3, 2005)

Hi my friend :] nice pics :]


----------



## Dark Raptor (Sep 4, 2005)

Recently molted Hysterocrates "crassipes". It was the first time that I was able to get her complete exuvium. Now I'm sure it is a female 

















Thanks to ImageShack for Free Image Hosting


----------



## Dark Raptor (Sep 6, 2005)

Brachypelma albopilosum - female L11


















Chromatopelma cyaneopubescens - female L10
























Brachypelma smithi - female L9
























Thanks to ImageShack for Free Image Hosting


----------



## robustum1 (Sep 6, 2005)

Hi,Very nice Pics


----------



## Dark Raptor (Sep 7, 2005)

Thanks!  ...and few more:

Avicularia metallica L7 (soon L8)












Acanthoscurria geniculata L5


















Nhandu coloratovillosus L5 (soon L6)






Nhandu chromatus L4






Avicularia versicolor L4 (she has lost two legs, but everything works fine)


----------



## David DeVries (Sep 7, 2005)

Your A. metallica sure  is "well fed". What a bowling ball butt.     Great looking collection you have there. Thanks for sharing it.


----------



## Dark Raptor (Sep 30, 2005)

Poecilotheria regalis. Close look.



















Poecilotheria ornata







Chromatopelma cyaneopubescens







Thanks to ImageShack for Free Image Hosting


----------



## Sadistik (Sep 30, 2005)

damn nice pics :worship: 
your A. metallica looks like some weird sort of Latrodectus  
Love that Hysterocrates :drool:


----------



## big_loader (Sep 30, 2005)

*Dark Raptor*, you have some really beautiful specimens there - and the photography skills to do them justice!

May I ask which camera/lenses you are using to get such great shots?

Cheers


----------



## Spiderling LT (Sep 30, 2005)

Wow Nice photo you have Darek I like these photo
I like your blondi


----------



## Dark Raptor (Sep 30, 2005)

Thank you!

I'm using Nikon Coolpix 5000. But for better magnification (T's body parts) I also use Nikon microscope.

And here is my N. coloratovillosus now L6






Thanks to ImageShack for Free Image Hosting

More pics taken with that equipment you'll find here:
My 'old' T thread:
http://www.arachnoboards.com/ab/showthread.php?t=38244
Salticidae (jumping spiders):
http://www.arachnoboards.com/ab/showthread.php?t=38262
True spiders:
http://www.arachnoboards.com/ab/showthread.php?t=51235
Insects:
http://www.arachnoboards.com/ab/showthread.php?t=38258
Phasmids:
http://www.arachnoboards.com/ab/showthread.php?t=38780


----------



## big_loader (Sep 30, 2005)

Dark Raptor said:
			
		

> Thank you!
> 
> I'm using Nikon Coolpix 5000. But for better magnification (T's body parts) I also use Nikon microscope.


Nice! I was expecting you to say some really expensive macro lens which, I guess, isn't too far off in a way.

It does seem to focus very nicely on the normal shots though....well done.

I love the _B.Albopilosum_ shots that you have.  Mine wets herself and does a runner as soon as I open the viv door!  Hopefully she'll snap out of it some day


----------



## Dark Raptor (Oct 2, 2005)

*2 more*

Theraphosa blondi L5






























H. lividum L3/L4












Other arachnids.
Parasitic mites on Opilio sp.












Who knows, maybe they can attack Ts? I've seen them many times on insects that are commonly given to spiders as food (grasshopers, crickets, beetles).

Thanks to ImageShack for Free Image Hosting


----------



## Dark Raptor (Oct 5, 2005)

Finally! My versi has molted and her legs are back again! 












Thanks to ImageShack for Free Image Hosting


----------



## Spiderling LT (Oct 6, 2005)

I like yours T. blondi Wery nice looking spider  :}


----------



## Grimlock (Oct 6, 2005)

Congrats on a fine looking Versi.  Glad those limbs took. Man, I want one soo bad. Terribly beautiful T!


----------



## thanci (Oct 6, 2005)

Great photos Dark, Hysterocrates "crassipes" makes impress


----------



## syndicate (Oct 6, 2005)

great collection you've got..really nice pics aswell.i just ordered a nikon coolpix 5000 last nite.its comin with a 45x Pro Wide Angle lens 28mm with Macro and 2x High Resolution Pro Telephoto lens 28mm, 28mm Super Pro High Resolution 3 Piece Filter Kit, Ring Adapter, Bower SFDS Digital flash.hopefully i can get some nice pics like yours!are u using a macro lens at all on your nikon?


----------



## Dark Raptor (Oct 7, 2005)

Thanks again 

So I see you'll have a new Coolpix. I'm using older model that was produced in 2001(?).

If you wanna get better magnifications this stuff would be very helpfull... 







I love that machine, but It is too expensive (I work on that equipment at Warsaw University).


----------



## syndicate (Oct 7, 2005)

yeah that thing is tight!


----------



## GoTerps (Oct 7, 2005)

Nice scope!  I had the same (or very similar) model Nikon scope at my desk while I was in grad school... wish I could have taken it with me!    I loved that scope.


----------



## Dark Raptor (Oct 18, 2005)

Ok. More pics 

B. albopilosum - female L9












A. metallica - female L8


















A. geniculata - male (?) L6 (molted yesterday)











Small... but very angry :>






P. ornata - L4/L5 I got this spider today.






Thanks to ImageShack for Free Image Hosting


----------



## big_loader (Oct 18, 2005)

As usual, superb pics!

I love the little threat pose from the A. geniculata


----------



## Dark Raptor (Oct 18, 2005)

big_loader said:
			
		

> As usual, superb pics!
> 
> I love the little threat pose from the A. geniculata


Thanks!   

I think I should start to be afraid of that spider


----------



## Dark Raptor (Oct 19, 2005)

A. versicolor L5






B. smithi - female L9. Terrible picture... but she's captured that roach in a special way...   






P. ornata L4






Thanks to ImageShack for Free Image Hosting


----------



## Grimlock (Oct 20, 2005)

> I love the little threat pose from the A. geniculata


Totally agree.  It got a "awwwww" out of me.  Excellent T's, Pics, and pics of T's.  

Rock on!


----------



## Dark Raptor (Nov 7, 2005)

Ok. More pics coming 

B. albopilosum L9 - female






H. lividum L4 - female (?)


















N. chromatus L5 - not sexed












P. ornata L4 - not sexed


















T. blondi L6 - female












C. cyaneopubescens L10 - female






Thanks to ImageShack for Free Image Hosting


----------



## jw73 (Nov 8, 2005)

Impressive pictures.


----------



## Dark Raptor (Nov 9, 2005)

Thanks!
I'm still waiting for my own digital camera. Finally I get nice Nikkor lens, but without camera it is useless  ;P


----------



## jw73 (Nov 10, 2005)

What camera have you used to take these shots ? They are quite good.


----------



## Dark Raptor (Nov 10, 2005)

jw73 said:
			
		

> What camera have you used to take these shots ? They are quite good.


I'm still using old Nikon Coolpix 5000.

...and few new pics:

B. smithi L9


















C. cyaneopubescens L10


----------



## Dark Raptor (Nov 17, 2005)

Nhandu coloratovillosus now L7 - freshly molted


















Avicularia metallica L8 - feeding time!







Thanks to ImageShack for Free Image Hosting


----------



## thanci (Nov 17, 2005)

Again, Dark - great photos. I can't believe that you used that camera... manual selection?


----------



## Dark Raptor (Nov 17, 2005)

thanci said:
			
		

> Again, Dark - great photos. I can't believe that you used that camera... manual selection?


Thanks.
Yes, but I had some problems with correct lighting and focusing (if you take a look at A. metallica picture).

I'm waiting for a moment when I'll be able to use that lens ;P ;P 





(here with my Nikon F60 camera)


----------



## ColdBloodedOne (Nov 17, 2005)

*Nice Photos*

Being an amateur photographer myself, I must comment on your excellent photos. It's rear to see such great photos of smaller moving things. I am getting into the tarantula hobby and can only hope to do as well with my spider photos. Best luck in the future. I am using a D70 with a 105d macro as well.


----------



## big_loader (Nov 18, 2005)

Dammit *DarkRaptor*, stop taking so many fantastic shots......you are fuelling my addiction to go and buy more!  ;P  

Seriously though, great work!


----------



## jw73 (Nov 18, 2005)

Show us more photos. You have talent.


----------



## SpiderZone2 (Nov 18, 2005)

Great Pics!


----------



## Dark Raptor (Nov 21, 2005)

Thanks!



			
				ColdBloodedOne said:
			
		

> I am using a D70 with a 105d macro as well.


I'm planning to buy D70 in january. This is great camera (as almost every Nikon   ).


Ok. As you want... more pics!  

Theraphosa blondi L6






Nhandu chromatus L5






Acanthoscurria geniculataL6






Hysterocrates sp. "crassipes" L8






Avicularia metallica L8






Avicularia versicolor, now L6




































Poecilotheria ornata






Thanks to ImageShack for Free Image Hosting


----------



## Dark Raptor (Dec 21, 2005)

Brachypelma smithi L10 - female











Avicularia versicolor L6 - female






Psalmopoeus irminia L2 - ?






Hysterocrates crassipes L10 - female






Chromatopelma cyaneopubescens L10 - female
















Pseudoscorpion - Pseudoscorpionidae











Thanks to ImageShack for Free Image Hosting


----------



## Dark Raptor (Dec 24, 2005)

Better picture of P. irminia L2






Acanthoscurria geniculata L7











Thanks to ImageShack for Free Image Hosting


----------



## Dark Raptor (Jan 11, 2006)

New pics...

B. smithi - female L10

























B. albopilosum - female L11



















Nhandu chromatus - female L5







Thanks to ImageShack for Free Image Hosting


----------



## Dark Raptor (Jan 11, 2006)

Poecilotheria ornata - probably male L6






Psalmopoeus irminia - probably female L3












Avicularia versicolor - female L6












Thanks to ImageShack for Free Image Hosting


----------



## eman (Jan 11, 2006)

Wow! Terrific pictures man!


----------



## The Juice (Jan 12, 2006)

Some of the best pics I've seen, I wish I could take pics like that.


----------



## Dark Raptor (Jan 12, 2006)

Thanks guys!
I think that these pictures are still technically weak. I should choose better lighting and I should work on correct composition.

I'm still waiting for my own DSLR :evil:


----------



## thanci (Jan 12, 2006)

Well, that is Your opinion, our is a little different  Good B.albopilosa "dark" photo and on that Slayer poster


----------



## Dark Raptor (Jan 12, 2006)

thanci said:
			
		

> Well, that is Your opinion, our is a little different


Ok, ok...   but real macrophotography I'd like to make you will find here:
http://www.stopa.cso.pl/
Pictures of that guy are fantastic. And he has 'invented' nice equipment. Just check it out.



			
				thanci said:
			
		

> Good B.albopilosa "dark" photo and on that Slayer poster


That was my T-shirt, not a poster


----------



## Dark Raptor (Jan 14, 2006)

Theraphosa blondi -female L6






Acanthoscurria geniculata - female L7












Thanks to ImageShack for Free Image Hosting


----------



## Dark Raptor (Jan 20, 2006)

Haplopelma lividum - male? L4












Hysterocrates crassipes - female L10












Thanks to ImageShack for Free Image Hosting


----------



## Crimsonpanther (Jan 20, 2006)

Very Nice pictures , Very clear and with good definition ! 
Very Nice Collection you have there , how many T's do you own ?
Thanks for sharing your high quality pictures , There always eye candy ! :clap:


----------



## Dark Raptor (Jan 20, 2006)

Thanks Crimsonpanther 
I think that the last 4 pics are rather weak (poor artificial lighting conditions and I had to use high ISO - 400/800 )

I keep 16 Ts now.

And here is my latest addition - Hysterocrates violaceopubescens 






Thanks to ImageShack for Free Image Hosting


----------



## big_loader (Jan 20, 2006)

Dark Raptor said:
			
		

> And here is my latest addition - Hysterocrates violaceopubescens


LOL :clap:  

Great pics as usual mate, always looking forward to the next lot!


----------



## Larkin (Jan 20, 2006)

Look out, you beautifull spider!  It's a twister behind you! 

Uff, its only Darek and his imaginations   
NICE JOB !!!


----------



## Dark Raptor (Jan 23, 2006)

Ok. Few more 

N. coloratovillosus - female L8 (soon L9)












B. smithi - female L10






B. albopilosum - female L10






C. cyaneopubescens - female L10, as you see I hope very soon L11 












...and my little friends - Collembola












Just behind my window -27 degrees C. I hope there won't be any problem with heating.











Thanks to ImageShack for Free Image Hosting


----------



## Dark Raptor (Jan 30, 2006)

Finally I've got my own digital camera ;P  ;P  ;P  ;P 

Now, I have to learn how to take better pictures on it. Here are my first samples.

Avicualria metallica - female L8 (molted 2 day ago)






Brachypelma smithi - female L10












Acanthoscurria geniculata - female L8












Thanks to ImageShack for Free Image Hosting

I hope I'll make better pics in the nearest future


----------



## Dark Raptor (Jan 31, 2006)

Ok. More pics, I hope they are better now (but still not enough)  

Brachypelma smithi - feamle L10












Poecilotheria ornata L4 - still unsexed






Brachypelma albopilosum - female L10












Psalmopoeus irminia - unsexed L3






Acanthoscurria geniculata - female L8






Nhandu chromatus - unsexed L5






Psyhodelic ;P ;P 







Thanks to ImageShack for Free Image Hosting


----------



## Larkin (Jan 31, 2006)

Nice! Very good colors!
(in spite of the fact that you have the chance to take pics late evening, 
when the light is poor, and your camera is too heavy...   )
I like especially pics of smithi, geni and chromatus.
Keep on taking photos :worship:


----------



## Dark Raptor (Feb 1, 2006)

Larkin said:
			
		

> Nice! Very good colors!
> (in spite of the fact that you have the chance to take pics late evening,
> when the light is poor, and your camera is too heavy...   )
> I like especially pics of smithi, geni and chromatus.


Thanks! Yes... you know everything about all the problems I have... I wonder how  

Here are my new pics. I've made myself some 'stuff' that helps me a lot with correct lighting. I won't sign the pictures, you should know all my beast to this time   





































Thanks to ImageShack for Free Image Hosting


----------



## Dark Raptor (Feb 2, 2006)

P. ornata












Ch. cyaneopubescens - in the next few hours she should be much larger :razz: 







Thanks to ImageShack for Free Image Hosting


----------



## Dark Raptor (Feb 4, 2006)

N. chromatus - L7 (male?)












A. versicolor... now L7 - female






Small drops on B. albopilosum  






Thanks to ImageShack for Free Image Hosting


----------



## Dark Raptor (Feb 5, 2006)

Damn... can't stop taking these pictures... Please, do something and help me!  

Avicularia metallica












Avicularia versicolor












Thanks to ImageShack for Free Image Hosting


----------



## Larkin (Feb 5, 2006)

Sorry mate, I have no idea how can I help you :8o 
So, you have to forgive me ;P

First shot of _Avicularia metallica_ is.. hmm, i can't find the right word, hmm maybe... PERFECT?! 
Has your _Ch. cyaneopubescens_ already molted? Im waiting for some new shots! 

Cheers,
Tom


----------



## Dark Raptor (Feb 6, 2006)

Larkin said:
			
		

> Sorry mate, I have no idea how can I help you :8o
> So, you have to forgive me ;P
> 
> First shot of _Avicularia metallica_ is.. hmm, i can't find the right word, hmm maybe... PERFECT?!
> Have your _Ch. cyaneopubescens_ already molted? Im waiting for some new shots!


Ok, I will try to fight with that addiction    Thanks!

No. I'm still waiting for this molt. I will stay outside my home today... so she will do this today. This time I'll be unlucky   ... I think.


----------



## Dark Raptor (Feb 9, 2006)

More T's...

Haplopelma lividum L4/L5












P. irminia L3












A. geniculata L8 with mealworm.






H. crassipes L10












N. chromatus L7 defensive pose






N. coloratovillosus L9 - molted few days ago (check this thread: http://www.arachnoboards.com/ab/showthread.php?t=60355)






Thanks to ImageShack for Free Image Hosting


----------



## jw73 (Feb 11, 2006)

Dark Raptor said:
			
		

> Thanks to ImageShack for Free Image Hosting


It looks like your P. irminia has mite.


----------



## Arachnophiles (Feb 11, 2006)

Beautiful pitures once again!!  Why don't you submit some to appear in the next BTS Journal......they are apparently short of images  Clicky


----------



## Dark Raptor (Feb 11, 2006)

jw73 said:
			
		

> It looks like your P. irminia has mite.


Yes, but only one  



			
				Arachnophiles said:
			
		

> Beautiful pitures once again!! Why don't you submit some to appear in the next BTS Journal......they are apparently short of images


Thanks for the tip  I've just send them e-mail.


----------



## Scolopendra55 (Feb 12, 2006)

Your pictures are fantastic! You are truly an expert!!!


----------



## Dark Raptor (Feb 23, 2006)

BTS wasn't interested in my pics... anyway Thanks!  

And now... cheap 'macro' lens 

Here is the test of cheap old russian lens Industar-61L (price: ~15$) and special macro rings (~1,5$).
B. smithi L10











Ch. cyaneopubescens L10






Of corse only full-manual mode. But it is worth it  

Thanks to ImageShack for Free Image Hosting


----------



## Ms. Peaches (Feb 23, 2006)

Great shots. I so need to get around to taking some pics.


----------



## Scolopendra55 (Feb 25, 2006)

GREAT PICS!!!!! I absolutley -love- that H.crassipes :drool::drool:


----------



## Dark Raptor (Mar 4, 2006)

Nhandu chromatus L7 - male (?)












Avicularia versicolor L7 - female












Thanks to ImageShack for Free Image Hosting


----------



## Ronj (Mar 4, 2006)

:clap: :clap: :clap: :clap: Excellent Pictures! :clap: :clap: :clap: :clap:


----------



## Dark Raptor (Mar 11, 2006)

Two weeks after molt, she started to eat   (GBB female L11)













Hysterocrates crassipes (female L10)
Closer...





...closer...





...oups! I think it is too close 






Thanks to ImageShack for Free Image Hosting


----------



## jw73 (Mar 11, 2006)

Your photos make impression. :clap: :clap: :clap:


----------



## Dark Raptor (Mar 18, 2006)

Thanks again  

This time true spider I've found under my bed ;P 



















(pictures are dark, but it was my intention)

Thanks to ImageShack for Free Image Hosting


----------



## Crunchie (Mar 20, 2006)

The last photos are amazing!  :drool: What kind of camera are you using for shots like these?


----------



## Dark Raptor (Mar 25, 2006)

Crunchie said:
			
		

> The last photos are amazing!  :drool: What kind of camera are you using for shots like these?


Thanks! I'm using Nikon D70s with Nikkor 105/2.8 lens and Kenko 2x teleconverter.

This time I've prepared this 'stuff'. I put it on my build-in flashlight. It works really nice 






A. versicolor
















N. chromatus











And my cat... again  






Thanks to ImageShack for Free Image Hosting


----------



## Mr. Skakun (Mar 25, 2006)

Geniculata with mealworm - juicy


----------



## ErikH (Mar 25, 2006)

Wow those are some incredible shots!  I am not sure what is more impressive, your spider collection or your skill with a camera!


----------



## Dark Raptor (Mar 28, 2006)

Thanks.

Here are couple of pics...

P. irminia L4












B. smithi L10... leg






and my A. geniculata L8... as you see soon L9






She lost so many hair, because I use her for lessons about spiders. Children love her... but I don't think that she loves them  

And another close-up to my cat...












Thanks to ImageShack for Free Image Hosting


----------



## P. Novak (Mar 28, 2006)

wow outstanding photos Raptor! What kind of camera are you usiong, if some one  has already asked, im sorry. :clap: :clap: :clap:


----------



## Spiderling LT (Mar 29, 2006)

WOW that realy good photos. weel done


----------



## Ewok (Mar 29, 2006)

he's using a Nikon D70:drool: :drool: , that last picture is great, at first I thought it was the cat's tongue, but its the nose lol


----------



## Dark Raptor (Apr 7, 2006)

Thanks guys  



			
				-palau- said:
			
		

> he's using a Nikon D70:drool: :drool:


Exacly D70s  

And now more T's from my collection.

Chromatopelma cyaneopubescens - female L11






Acanthoscurria geniculata - female L9, molted two days ago.












And my newest addition. Avicularia metallica sling. I get her for free from my friend who had problems with her. She looks seriously dammaged. She has problems with walking and movement coordiantion. And she has also lost one of her pedipalps... but she's eating so I hope that she can be rescued. Wish me luck!












Thanks to ImageShack for Free Image Hosting


----------



## prankster705 (Apr 9, 2006)

Good luck. Amazing pics as usual.


----------



## thanci (Apr 11, 2006)

Awesome pictures (I wrote the same before ) And about the spider... well, I think that it will be ok. If she/he eats it should be fine. Just keep good conditions (you know that better than me )


----------



## Dark Raptor (Apr 11, 2006)

Thanks!
A. metallica is still alive and I hope she'll prepare for molt soon.



			
				thanci said:
			
		

> And about the spider... well, I think that it will be ok. If she/he eats it should be fine. Just keep good conditions (you know that better than me )


I hope so. And don't tell me jokes   This hobby is still very new for me  

And here are my two arboreal T's.

Freshly molted P. irminia - probably male (L5)












Juvenile P. ornata male (L7) eating N. cinerea.
























I'll have to find female for him...

Thanks to ImageShack for Free Image Hosting


----------



## CedrikG (Apr 11, 2006)

Very nice my friend :worship:


----------



## Dark Raptor (Apr 17, 2006)

Finally, my T. blondi has molted (L7) again. Now she has 7,5 cm bodylength and 18 cm legspan.

First pic is terrible, I was able to get it only through glass.






I love her new colors... but soon she'll be much brighter.






Her 'old' fangs 






And hind legs with special setae that are used to kick hairs.






Thanks to ImageShack for Free Image Hosting


----------



## Dark Raptor (Apr 17, 2006)

*Feeding time!*

Taken two hours earlier.
























...molted 3 hours ago. H. lividum. I was unlucky, I'm 80% sure that it is male.












Thanks to ImageShack for Free Image Hosting


----------



## CedrikG (Apr 17, 2006)

More, again more! :clap:


----------



## morda (Apr 18, 2006)

Great pics as always!

Darek - Your male lividum will have a lot of work. So many females...


----------



## Dark Raptor (Apr 19, 2006)

Thanks!


			
				morda said:
			
		

> Darek - Your male lividum will have a lot of work. So many females...


Yes, but I'll have to get one 
I'm unlucky. In last two months I realised that my P. irminia, N. chromatus, H. lividum and P. ornata are males... earlier my P. regalis... :evil:


----------



## jw73 (Apr 19, 2006)

So you can establish football team soon.


----------



## Dark Raptor (Apr 19, 2006)

jw73 said:
			
		

> So you can establish football team soon.


I think we should say 'soccer' here


----------



## padkison (Apr 21, 2006)

Dark Raptor, you are keeping my computer wallpaper interesting!


----------



## CedrikG (May 6, 2006)

Omg ... I got so much to learn   Great work and keep it going you doing a good show.


----------



## Dark Raptor (Jun 6, 2006)

*Update*

Finally. Few pics. They are not good as I'd like... but T's are visibile  

Avicularia versicolor - female L8


















Avicularia metallica - female L10, molted yesterday












Brachypelma smithi - female L11


















Poecilotheria regalis - ? L4/L5, one of my newest additions






Nhandu coloratovillosus - female L9






Haplopelma lividum - probably male L6






Psalmopoeus irminia - ? L5





Can you say is it a male or female from this pic?






Acanthoscurria geniculata - female L9












Thanks to ImageShack for Free Image Hosting


----------



## Dark Raptor (Jun 6, 2006)

Nhandu chromatus - probably female L8






Chromatopelma cyaneopubescens - female L11












Theraphosa blondi - female L7












Thanks to ImageShack for Free Image Hosting


----------



## Lorgakor (Jun 6, 2006)

Very nice pictures Dark Raptor! You have some really nice spiders.
And no I'm sorry but I can't guess at the sex from that picture, it is a bit far away for me. Can you get a closer shot at all?


----------



## Dark Raptor (Jun 6, 2006)

Thanks!

I can't take another pic but this is larger part of that picture:


----------



## Beardo (Jun 6, 2006)

The P. irminia definitely looks like a female to me.


----------



## Dark Raptor (Jun 7, 2006)

DavidBeard said:
			
		

> The P. irminia definitely looks like a female to me.


Thanks for the info!


----------



## CedrikG (Jun 7, 2006)

you talk about that sling irminia ??? How can you say that, im curious ...

Great collection and of course great picture Dark Raptor.


----------



## Dark Raptor (Aug 8, 2006)

Ok. Small update after two months. I didn't take only a pic of my A. metallica.

B. albopilosum L12, female, molted yesterday. Thic pic is terrible, but wasn't able to take better :>






Theraphosa blondi L7 female












Chromatopelma cyaneopubescens L11, female












Nhandu chromatus L8, female












Nhandu coloratovillosus L9, female






Hysterocrates crassipes L11, female, molted 2 - 3 days ago












Acanthoscurria geniculata L10, female












Psalmopoeus irminia L7, *male*   






Haplopelma lividum L7, male






Poecilotheria ornata L9, male






Poecilotheria regalis L5/L6, probably male












Brachypelma smithi L11, female






Avicularia versicolor L9, female












Thanks to ImageShack for Free Image Hosting


----------



## Camberwell (Aug 8, 2006)

Great photo's dude 

the N.chromatus eye shot is brilliant :worship: 

Camberwell


----------



## Nilsson (Aug 8, 2006)

nice pic! Realy liked the photos on _Theraposa blondi_


----------



## syndicate (Aug 8, 2006)

:clap: some of the best photos ive seen on here.great collection!!


----------



## jw73 (Aug 10, 2006)

Take some photos of your enclosures, please. I want to see how you keep them.


----------



## Dark Raptor (Dec 8, 2008)

Very small update, but soon a little more. Still need to take pics of all of my spiders.

Avicularia metallica












Avicularia versicolor












GBB












Acanthoscurria geniculata












Nhandu chromatus












Nhandu coloratovillosus


----------



## Dark Raptor (Dec 10, 2008)

And three more shots with my Avicularias



















...and my B. smithi


----------



## JungleGuts (Dec 10, 2008)

very nice pics


----------



## sinflspeed (Dec 10, 2008)

There was a time gap on the post but you have some nice shots.  Still using the D70? Great eye for nice photos.  Keep up the good work and post some more shots soon.


----------



## onion (Dec 11, 2008)

Great pictures, great colors and great T's man !

I love to watch those photos!


----------



## Dark Raptor (Dec 11, 2008)

Thank you 



sinflspeed said:


> There was a time gap on the post but you have some nice shots.  Still using the D70? Great eye for nice photos.  Keep up the good work and post some more shots soon.


Yes, I had very long break, but I hope I'm back. The newest pictures were taken with D200 which I bought few months ago. The most important improvement in my pics is not a camera but work with the light and postprocessing. I've learned a lot in the last year, but still have to learn more and more 

Additional picture with my GBB


----------



## fartkowski (Dec 12, 2008)

Very nice pictures 
What kind of lighting do you use?


----------



## pato_chacoana (Dec 12, 2008)

Very nice photographs! Keep it up!  

best regards,
Pato-


----------



## Dark Raptor (Dec 15, 2008)

Thank you 



fartkowski said:


> What kind of lighting do you use?


Nikon SB-800 with home made diffuser. To get more light in shadows, I use white sheets of paper to bounce it.


----------



## YeloNeck (Dec 15, 2008)

Like i said... stuning pics !!


----------



## Dark Raptor (Sep 30, 2009)

Latest shots...


----------



## robertcarst (Sep 30, 2009)

Dark Raptor said:


> Latest shots...


This is just sick. Very beautiful shot! :clap:


----------



## Dark Raptor (Nov 17, 2009)

Thanks 

This time animated gif file with my _P. regalis_ molting in its nest. 1,76MB, so you have to wait a bit until it uploads. I tied to copress it as much as I could, trying to keep as much details as possible. In full resolution and colors it has 1,5GB 

http://img261.imageshack.us/img261/4366/poelinieniemp.gif

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Teal (Nov 17, 2009)

*Awesome shots! *


----------



## Dark Raptor (Nov 18, 2009)

Thanks!

Two days after molt, she ate her first prey... and without using venom...


----------



## Dark Raptor (Dec 17, 2009)

Brachypelma albopilosum
























Hysterocrates sp. "crassipes"


----------



## Teal (Dec 17, 2009)

*Your pictures are beatiful! *


----------



## Dark Raptor (Jan 18, 2010)

Thanks 

The newest set, pictures were made today morning.





































You know how these things are nasty, don't you?


----------



## TheTsupreme (Jan 18, 2010)

Speechless, What a skill! whats up with you're P irminia and H. lividum? will we see them ?


----------



## Dark Raptor (Jan 19, 2010)

TheTsupreme said:


> Speechless, What a skill! whats up with you're P irminia and H. lividum? will we see them ?


Thanks.

Unlucky I've lost them one or two years ago. I'm planning to get new species this month, but it will be probably another Poecilotheria.


----------



## Teal (Jan 19, 2010)

*Stunning photos! *


----------



## Dark Raptor (Jan 19, 2010)

Thanks 

After this session I had to remove some urticating hairs from my eye. Luckily no medical assistance was needed


----------



## Koh_ (Jan 19, 2010)

Dark Raptor said:


> Thanks
> 
> 
> 
> You know how these things are nasty, don't you?


nice catch :clap:


----------



## Dark Raptor (Jan 20, 2010)

Thank you


----------



## ribonzz (Jan 21, 2010)

I like the stripes of this species, so natural and bending


----------



## Dark Raptor (Feb 16, 2010)

New pictures of my 3 years old T. blondi.


















And finally. My newest P. irminia


















Damon variegatus

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Draiman (Feb 16, 2010)

Splendid work!


----------



## Dark Raptor (May 6, 2011)

_E. cyanognathus_


















_P. irminia_












_P. regalis_












_B. smithi_






_P. ornata_






_B. albopilosum_






_T. blondi_

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## jbm150 (May 6, 2011)

Wow, phenomenal pics!  Keep posting more


----------



## Motorkar (May 14, 2011)

Awsome pics man, keep them posting !:drool::drool:


----------



## Dark Raptor (Feb 28, 2014)

Almost 3 years passed. My baby has grown up 






_E. cyanognathus_






_A. diversipes_






_B. vagans_






_Mastigoproctus giganteus_






_Camel spider_






_P. irminia_






_Lychas mucronatus_






_Pandinus cavimanus_






_Babycurus jacksoni_






_Hadogenes paucidens_

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Storm76 (Feb 28, 2014)

And it was written "One cannot have too many Psalmopoeus irminia"


----------



## Alltheworld601 (Mar 2, 2014)

So glad you have decided to bump this thread.  Its awesome from start to finish.


----------



## Dark Raptor (Mar 3, 2014)

Thanks 

In the last years I rather focused on insects than spiders.

Few older and newest shots:






_E. cyanognathus_ in its burrow.






_A. diversipes_, a bit younger than in the last post.






_Acanthoscurria geniculata_ - hi-contrast photo 






_Lychas mucronatus_






_Gorgyrella_ sp.






_P. irminia_


----------



## Dark Raptor (Mar 7, 2014)

Now something a bit different, but still connected with spiders...

Two years ago I received spiders, with possible nematode infection, from two of my friends. They wanted me to examine animals more precisely. They were right, I discovered Panagrolaimidae nematodes. This was the first case in Poland. It was published in one polish scientific journal, and two days ago I sent manuscript to Journal of Exotic Pet Medicine.






Poecilotheria subfusca, last stage of infection, just before the death.






The same specimen. Nematodes are clearly visible between the hairs on the chelicerae.






Nematodes emerging from the mouth of tarantula. Very characteristic symptom in the last stage of infection.






Panagrolaimidae nematodes colected from the body cavity of the spider.


















Pharynx of the Panagrolaimidae nematode.

I've also recorded, some time ago, two movies. Sorry for the quality, my Nikon D700 doesn't do this and I downloaded only LifeView mode right from the camera to my computer.

[youtube]HLbZZKqDtSo[/youtube]
Nematodes emerging from the spider's mouth.

[youtube]M_ZmqcVKpqY[/youtube]
Longer movie, showing parasited spider behaviour, section, collection of samples and moving nematodes under the microscope. My comment is in polish (sorry  ) but, I hope, images speaks for themselves  Maybe I will make subtitles in the future, but still have no time for that.

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## KamilZG (Mar 7, 2014)

Great thread, very nice pictures as well as the models 
Last post very informative, despite the sad end of Poe 
I take this opportunity to say that thread about trip to Borneo is just breathtaking!
Kind regards


----------



## Dark Raptor (Mar 10, 2014)

Thank you very much 

I pozdrawiam

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Dark Raptor (Mar 26, 2014)

_A. diversipes_






_A. diversipes_






Young _Hadogenes paucidens_






_Babycurus jacksoni_






_P. ornata_

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Alltheworld601 (Mar 28, 2014)

I'm just in love with Hadogenes.  Nice


----------



## Dark Raptor (Aug 4, 2014)

Thanks.

Latest update:

_B. vagans_












_N. chromatus_






_E. cyanognathus_






_A. diversipes_












_P. regalis_






...and my cat

Reactions: Like 2


----------

